# dog - commission



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

had to stop with my project,,got a few commission requests,,here is the first one in row,,its german shepperd,, critics go easy plz as it is only my second animal portrait


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nicely rendered, the flow direction of the lines are very well done...


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

beautiful, stanya- great job!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks great.


----------

